# hey mods what do you think of subforums for recipes?



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

just an idea so its easier to look stuff up here.

Maybe one for fish and poultry and one for pork and beef? Is that possible?


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

not a bad idea,but i dont think it will happen....


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

surfmom said:


> just an idea so its easier to look stuff up here.
> 
> Maybe one for fish and poultry and one for pork and beef? Is that possible?


That is an EXCELLENT IDEA !!!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Well, let's see. We'd need one for soups, breads, pastries, grilling, crock potting, baking, etc. Never ending.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

wdbrand said:


> Well, let's see. We'd need one for soups, breads, pastries, grilling, crock potting, baking, etc. Never ending.


 party pooper


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Why stop with fish, beef, pork, and chicken? We have all different sorts of folks around here. We need a section devoted to raccoon, possum, armadillo, etc. And then, a complete section devoted entirely to roadkill cuisine. (non-fresh meat) And of course, we should have a Kosher and Halal section, for those with exotic beliefs.

At the rate these recipes pour in here, this could get bloated really fast.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Easier way would be have folks label their posts as: Soup, grilling, baking, pies, pastries and so on. Then you could go to search and type in SOUPS, grilling, whatever you were hunting for and look it up.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

We need them for river rig and 3 word story threads to


----------



## steveparker (Apr 27, 2013)

surfmom said:


> party pooper


And some fella.
Think wdbrand's Christian name is Richard.!!


----------



## steveparker (Apr 27, 2013)

wdbrand said:


> Easier way would be have folks label their posts as: Soup, grilling, baking, pies, pastries and so on. Then you could go to search and type in SOUPS, grilling, whatever you were hunting for and look it up.


There again go for the very end product.
Your full of it.!!!!!!!


----------



## steveparker (Apr 27, 2013)

NC KingFisher said:


> We need them for river rig and 3 word story threads to


If only mate good while it lasted and think you can blame me for it's demise.
Truly sorry every one.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

steveparker said:


> If only mate good while it lasted and think you can blame me for it's demise.
> Truly sorry every one.


No apologies necessary. Some would consider it a public service. After all, anytime rubbish is thrown out, it's a good thing.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Oh, I wish I could take credit for having that POS thread axed, but other folks helped there Limey.


----------

